# Germany - skilled jobseeker



## aryan_vaishnav

Hello Everyone,

First of all I would like to thank the owners of expatforum dot com. This site has given me immense knowledge through all the discussion threads and blogs. Thank you all for sharing your experiences.

Here's the situation..

I have approached Y-Axis Overseas Careers as my consultant for helping me with Germany Job Seeker Visa Application. ( Paid a Fee of 3k ) This was just an evaluation fee. Here is the response I received after sharing my updated CV.

......

Sub: Y- AXIS Evaluation Report on your Eligibility for Germany Immigration
Thank you for using Y-Axis Immigration services.
We have evaluated your profile based on the information provided by you in your resume & Y-Axis
Evaluation Form.
This is to inform you that you have *CLEARED* the basic requirements for entry under the Skilled Jobseeker
Visa program to Germany.

According to our assessment you *QUALIFY* for the Skilled Jobseeker Visa based on your qualification and relevant
skilled work experience.
The success of your case will rest on the quality of the documentation you present to prove the quality of
your skills expected of a Skilled Jobseeker Visa. Your application must be supported by all relevant documentation.
Y-Axis will give you the list of documents that you will need to submit.
YAXIS has the experience and competence to build your petition with solid documentation presentation skills
to demonstrate that you are globally competent professional, well prepared to relocate to Germany and who
can seamlessly integrate into Germany’s corporate and social order.
We look forward to providing you with Germany immigration services.

_________________________________________________

Below is the Fee Structure

*• Y-Axis advisory service charges - One time payment of INR 35,000.
• TRS (Travel and relocation services) payment of INR 10,000/- upon
receipt of offer letter from Germany. (Optional)
• You need to arrange for travel and medical insurance for a policy of
EUR 30,000
• Consulate fee 60 for Main Applicant (as per the current rate ) and INR
20,000/ INR 40,000 for verification charges depending upon region of
submission
• All other additional costs to be borne by the client*

__________________________________________________

After reading all the blogs and conversation threads I'm perplexed:crazy:. I'm in a confused state of mind (especially after reading that many users didnt get their Visas approved and Y axis as a consultant didnt do a good job.):noidea:

I hereby request all the expat forum users to guide me in the right direction.
I'm 28 years old and I have 9 Years of experience in IT Industry. What are the chances of my Visa getting approved and which is the best way to apply for a Jobseeker Visa. 

Thank you all once again.


----------



## ks00235

aryan_vaishnav said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> First of all I would like to thank the owners of expatforum dot com. This site has given me immense knowledge through all the discussion threads and blogs. Thank you all for sharing your experiences.
> 
> Here's the situation..
> 
> I have approached Y-Axis Overseas Careers as my consultant for helping me with Germany Job Seeker Visa Application. ( Paid a Fee of 3k ) This was just an evaluation fee. Here is the response I received after sharing my updated CV.
> 
> ......
> 
> Sub: Y- AXIS Evaluation Report on your Eligibility for Germany Immigration
> Thank you for using Y-Axis Immigration services.
> We have evaluated your profile based on the information provided by you in your resume & Y-Axis
> Evaluation Form.
> This is to inform you that you have *CLEARED* the basic requirements for entry under the Skilled Jobseeker
> Visa program to Germany.
> 
> According to our assessment you *QUALIFY* for the Skilled Jobseeker Visa based on your qualification and relevant
> skilled work experience.
> The success of your case will rest on the quality of the documentation you present to prove the quality of
> your skills expected of a Skilled Jobseeker Visa. Your application must be supported by all relevant documentation.
> Y-Axis will give you the list of documents that you will need to submit.
> YAXIS has the experience and competence to build your petition with solid documentation presentation skills
> to demonstrate that you are globally competent professional, well prepared to relocate to Germany and who
> can seamlessly integrate into Germany’s corporate and social order.
> We look forward to providing you with Germany immigration services.
> 
> _________________________________________________
> 
> Below is the Fee Structure
> 
> *• Y-Axis advisory service charges - One time payment of INR 35,000.
> • TRS (Travel and relocation services) payment of INR 10,000/- upon
> receipt of offer letter from Germany. (Optional)
> • You need to arrange for travel and medical insurance for a policy of
> EUR 30,000
> • Consulate fee 60 for Main Applicant (as per the current rate ) and INR
> 20,000/ INR 40,000 for verification charges depending upon region of
> submission
> • All other additional costs to be borne by the client*
> 
> __________________________________________________
> 
> After reading all the blogs and conversation threads I'm perplexed:crazy:. I'm in a confused state of mind (especially after reading that many users didnt get their Visas approved and Y axis as a consultant didnt do a good job.):noidea:
> 
> I hereby request all the expat forum users to guide me in the right direction.
> I'm 28 years old and I have 9 Years of experience in IT Industry. What are the chances of my Visa getting approved and which is the best way to apply for a Jobseeker Visa.
> 
> Thank you all once again.


hello, 
I highly suggest you dont go through Y-axis, because paying such a high amount is useless as the consultancy cant control the outcome of your visa application. All they will do is just guide you through arranging the documents. and that process is not difficult at all, the embassy have provided the checklist for each and every visa on the website. I have attached the checklist, I am sure you know this website already, just incase you dont know it, its india.diplo.de 

this website should be your guidline for all the things you will need, not the consultancy. if any doubt you should try and contact vfs or the embassy directly, But the embassy wouldnt take query if you intend to apply ur visa 12 weeks before the date of your enquiry. 

just a final question, did you ask the consultancy on what basis they checked your documents eligibility? I contacted them and I asked them the same question and none of them in the office were able to answer. the embassy has no link in any sort of way with them. am sure you know that. the application process is quite simple. try to do it on your own. if you have any doubts always post the question here, someone ll be able to help u. 

regards
karthi


----------



## aryan_vaishnav

Thank you for that information Karthi.. I will not proceed with Y-Axis then. Lemme try myself first.

Are there any negative markings on Passport if the Visa is rejected.?


----------



## aryan_vaishnav

ks00235 said:


> hello,
> I highly suggest you dont go through Y-axis, because paying such a high amount is useless as the consultancy cant control the outcome of your visa application. All they will do is just guide you through arranging the documents. and that process is not difficult at all, the embassy have provided the checklist for each and every visa on the website. I have attached the checklist, I am sure you know this website already, just incase you dont know it, its india.diplo.de
> 
> this website should be your guidline for all the things you will need, not the consultancy. if any doubt you should try and contact vfs or the embassy directly, But the embassy wouldnt take query if you intend to apply ur visa 12 weeks before the date of your enquiry.
> 
> just a final question, did you ask the consultancy on what basis they checked your documents eligibility? I contacted them and I asked them the same question and none of them in the office were able to answer. the embassy has no link in any sort of way with them. am sure you know that. the application process is quite simple. try to do it on your own. if you have any doubts always post the question here, someone ll be able to help u.
> 
> regards
> karthi



Just checked my University Details on that site anabin.de

My University is recognized as mentioned below.

H + means that the institution in question is recognized in its country as a university and is well regarded in Germany as a university institution.


----------



## ks00235

aryan_vaishnav said:


> Thank you for that information Karthi.. I will not proceed with Y-Axis then. Lemme try myself first.
> 
> Are there any negative markings on Passport if the Visa is rejected.?


No there wont be any markings on your passport, but your visa application ll be in their database and after first time refusal if you intend to apply again then they even in the application they would ask you if you had applied already for the particular visa. But as long as you dont submit any fraudulent certificates you should be fine for applying it second time incase of refusal. 

regards


----------



## aryan_vaishnav

ks00235 said:


> No there wont be any markings on your passport, but your visa application ll be in their database and after first time refusal if you intend to apply again then they even in the application they would ask you if you had applied already for the particular visa. But as long as you dont submit any fraudulent certificates you should be fine for applying it second time incase of refusal.
> 
> regards



Great!!!

Thank you, I think I will have to spend a lot of time in preparing myself. 
Donno where to start from.. I also hope that German is not mandatory.


----------



## ks00235

aryan_vaishnav said:


> Great!!!
> 
> Thank you, I think I will have to spend a lot of time in preparing myself.
> Donno where to start from.. I also hope that German is not mandatory.


German is not mandatory for the Job seekers visa, you should also understand that after 6 months you might return to india without a job, so u should be mentally prepared for it. To get the proof of accomodation is a bit tricky. if you have any friends or relatives currently in the Germany, u could ask them to provide you a verpflichtungserklärung, if not you might have to search for flats or try and find a hotel and do prior bookings. if u ask me this step is the only problematic one. the rest should be straight forward

regards


----------



## aryan_vaishnav

ks00235 said:


> German is not mandatory for the Job seekers visa, you should also understand that after 6 months you might return to india without a job, so u should be mentally prepared for it. To get the proof of accomodation is a bit tricky. if you have any friends or relatives currently in the Germany, u could ask them to provide you a verpflichtungserklärung, if not you might have to search for flats or try and find a hotel and do prior bookings. if u ask me this step is the only problematic one. the rest should be straight forward
> 
> regards


Well, This Visa is so confusing, just went through this website and found these details below.

Step 1:

Please prepare the necessary documentation for your visa application using the following checklists:

Step 2:

Kindly procure photos which meet
biometric photos requirements.
These photos can be obtained, among others, at the following photo studios: ----

Step 3:

Please fill out the
application form (Antrag auf Erteilung einer Aufenthaltserlaubnis
Application for a Residence Permit) 

print it out, sign it and submit it along with the other documents.

To complete your documentation, please print out the following declaration and sign it:

Declaration on true and complete information
For employment visas, kindly also fill out the
Annexure for employment visa ( AnhangArbeitsvisa - Annexure for Employment Visa )


Step 4:

Now you can
schedule an appointment
for your visa interview at your German Mission.

Step 5:

Shortly before your appointment, please verify the current exchange rate for your visa fee on this website and obtain the Demand Draft.

The visa fee has to be paid by Demand Draft at the time of the visa interview.

Demand Drafts with incorrect amounts will not be accepted. Fees cannot be paid in cash. Please note that the fee is not refundable, even when the visa is rejected.

*The Final Disclaimer *- Information on German knowledge requirement
Since Germany has amended its law relating to foreigners in 2007, visa applicants are required to present evidence of basic knowledge of the German language in the event of family reunion of spouses. However,under certain circumstances, there are exemptions from this requirement, such as for spouses of EU passport holders, of Blue Card holders and of other highly skilled workers, scientists etc. Please note that the German Missions can ONLY accept German language certificates issued by language institutes fulfilling ALTE-Standard, i.e. Goethe Insitute (Max Mueller Bhavan) or Österreichisches Sprachdiplom Deutsch (ÖSD).


*
Now here is the confusion, Step 3 states that we need to fill out the annexure for employment visa Which includes, name of the employer, address, contact person, salary details and so on. 

Which here by means that one cannot apply for this Jobseeker Visa until and unless they have an offer in hand from Germany.

Finally, the Disclaimer: That states, one needs to have basic German Language.

Why cant we just get an Employment Visa where we can go there and look for jobs by ourselves, rather than wasting time in applying online (Have applied for many jobs online and didnt hear from anyone so far.)*


----------



## ks00235

aryan_vaishnav said:


> Well, This Visa is so confusing, just went through this website and found these details below.
> 
> Step 1:
> 
> Please prepare the necessary documentation for your visa application using the following checklists:
> 
> Step 2:
> 
> Kindly procure photos which meet
> biometric photos requirements.
> These photos can be obtained, among others, at the following photo studios: ----
> 
> Step 3:
> 
> Please fill out the
> application form (Antrag auf Erteilung einer Aufenthaltserlaubnis
> Application for a Residence Permit)
> 
> print it out, sign it and submit it along with the other documents.
> 
> To complete your documentation, please print out the following declaration and sign it:
> 
> Declaration on true and complete information
> For employment visas, kindly also fill out the
> Annexure for employment visa ( AnhangArbeitsvisa - Annexure for Employment Visa )
> 
> 
> Step 4:
> 
> Now you can
> schedule an appointment
> for your visa interview at your German Mission.
> 
> Step 5:
> 
> Shortly before your appointment, please verify the current exchange rate for your visa fee on this website and obtain the Demand Draft.
> 
> The visa fee has to be paid by Demand Draft at the time of the visa interview.
> 
> Demand Drafts with incorrect amounts will not be accepted. Fees cannot be paid in cash. Please note that the fee is not refundable, even when the visa is rejected.
> 
> *The Final Disclaimer *- Information on German knowledge requirement
> Since Germany has amended its law relating to foreigners in 2007, visa applicants are required to present evidence of basic knowledge of the German language in the event of family reunion of spouses. However,under certain circumstances, there are exemptions from this requirement, such as for spouses of EU passport holders, of Blue Card holders and of other highly skilled workers, scientists etc. Please note that the German Missions can ONLY accept German language certificates issued by language institutes fulfilling ALTE-Standard, i.e. Goethe Insitute (Max Mueller Bhavan) or Österreichisches Sprachdiplom Deutsch (ÖSD).
> 
> 
> *
> Now here is the confusion, Step 3 states that we need to fill out the annexure for employment visa Which includes, name of the employer, address, contact person, salary details and so on.
> 
> Which here by means that one cannot apply for this Jobseeker Visa until and unless they have an offer in hand from Germany.
> 
> Finally, the Disclaimer: That states, one needs to have basic German Language.
> 
> Why cant we just get an Employment Visa where we can go there and look for jobs by ourselves, rather than wasting time in applying online (Have applied for many jobs online and didnt hear from anyone so far.)*


You are totally mistaken, in the step 3 the annexure is when you are applying for EMPLOYMENT VISA, this particular page has checklist for all the types of visa and you are applying only for Job seekers. You neither need an employment letter from a company nor any level of German language proficiency for the Job seekers visa.


----------



## aryan_vaishnav

Well,
Just check this link. 

German Missions in India - German National visas

See Step 3 and try downloading the Annexure.


----------



## ks00235

aryan_vaishnav said:


> Well,
> Just check this link.
> 
> German Missions in India - German National visas
> 
> See Step 3 and try downloading the Annexure.


I did check the same website before i wrote my last message aryan, it is clearly written there

For employment visas, kindly also fill out the
Annexure for employment visa [msword, 48.5k]


this particular point in step 3 is only for employment visa and you said that you want to apply for job seekers visa. So you can skip this particular point in step 3 

do you see what i mean?


----------



## aryan_vaishnav

ks00235 said:


> I did check the same website before i wrote my last message aryan, it is clearly written there
> 
> For employment visas, kindly also fill out the
> Annexure for employment visa [msword, 48.5k]
> 
> 
> this particular point in step 3 is only for employment visa and you said that you want to apply for job seekers visa. So you can skip this particular point in step 3
> 
> do you see what i mean?



Hi Karthi,

Thank you for responding to my posts. Yes, Now I understand what it means. But the biggest hurdle is only to get an accommodation for 6 months and a staggering motivation letter. If all goes well then I think I can make it to Germany.


----------



## James3214

aryan_vaishnav said:


> Hi Karthi,
> Thank you for responding to my posts. Yes, Now I understand what it means. But the biggest hurdle is only to get an accommodation for 6 months and a staggering motivation letter. If all goes well then I think I can make it to Germany.


Aryan, try finding 'shared accommodation' or google 'wohngemeinschaft' and sometimes you can find rooms or house share on a temporary basis. Plenty of good motivational letters to be found on the internet as well, but try and express your own motivation as much as possible. Speaking or at least understanding German is very important. Good luck and let us all know how you get on.


----------



## ks00235

aryan_vaishnav said:


> Hi Karthi,
> 
> Thank you for responding to my posts. Yes, Now I understand what it means. But the biggest hurdle is only to get an accommodation for 6 months and a staggering motivation letter. If all goes well then I think I can make it to Germany.


As many people have told in this forum your physical appearance in Germany is not going to change anything in your job search. Well that is actually true, I have been trying to apply for jobs myself but many times i did get the rejection, but I also have positive replies. even when you ll be in Germany you will still put your permanent address in your resume as the Indian address. Some employers r still looking only for european applicants. This is not true in all, but some. Since you have a lot of experience under your belt I would suggest you keep trying to apply for jobs from India. Maybe your cover letter is not that impressive? try to go through it again and alter it with new and better points and try for more jobs. you should get a reply within a month. 

I hope you get what i mean, I try to say even when reach Germany you would be doing the job search in the same pattern as you do now - 'online' and you should think double if spending a lot of cash from your pocket is ok for you. 

regards


----------



## aryan_vaishnav

ks00235 said:


> As many people have told in this forum your physical appearance in Germany is not going to change anything in your job search. Well that is actually true, I have been trying to apply for jobs myself but many times i did get the rejection, but I also have positive replies. even when you ll be in Germany you will still put your permanent address in your resume as the Indian address. Some employers r still looking only for european applicants. This is not true in all, but some. Since you have a lot of experience under your belt I would suggest you keep trying to apply for jobs from India. Maybe your cover letter is not that impressive? try to go through it again and alter it with new and better points and try for more jobs. you should get a reply within a month.
> 
> I hope you get what i mean, I try to say even when reach Germany you would be doing the job search in the same pattern as you do now - 'online' and you should think double if spending a lot of cash from your pocket is ok for you.
> 
> regards



What you said is all quite True!! But to be frank I have tried/applied jobs on all possible sites, both English and German. Didn't help at all. I'm confident of getting a job when I land in Germany, because I have seen relevant jobs from my company's competitors. I'm sure they will hire someone who has already worked in that field. But all in all I'm not gaining any confidence on the Jobseeker Visa. It seems to be a daunting task to arrange for accommodation. 

Coming back to my Cover Letter and Resume I'm planning to get it checked by some professional Resume Writers on paid services. I had even changed my resume in German Style but that didn't help either.

Sometimes I feel its better I opt for the Australian PR 189 - 190. That's more of a easy and no hurdle process. I don't know if I'm right but that's the feeling I have now. 

When I first approached Y-Axis I was pretty confident of getting a Visa and a Job in Germany. But after reading all the posts of people who didn't have a good experience with the consultant and Visa being refused even after subscribing to their services, I dropped my plans to continue with them as well.

I'm in a dilemma now.


----------



## ks00235

aryan_vaishnav said:


> What you said is all quite True!! But to be frank I have tried/applied jobs on all possible sites, both English and German. Didn't help at all. I'm confident of getting a job when I land in Germany, because I have seen relevant jobs from my company's competitors. I'm sure they will hire someone who has already worked in that field. But all in all I'm not gaining any confidence on the Jobseeker Visa. It seems to be a daunting task to arrange for accommodation.
> 
> Coming back to my Cover Letter and Resume I'm planning to get it checked by some professional Resume Writers on paid services. I had even changed my resume in German Style but that didn't help either.
> 
> Sometimes I feel its better I opt for the Australian PR 189 - 190. That's more of a easy and no hurdle process. I don't know if I'm right but that's the feeling I have now.
> 
> When I first approached Y-Axis I was pretty confident of getting a Visa and a Job in Germany. But after reading all the posts of people who didn't have a good experience with the consultant and Visa being refused even after subscribing to their services, I dropped my plans to continue with them as well.
> 
> I'm in a dilemma now.


if u r confident that you will find a job after you reach Germany, then go for the Job seekers visa, accommodation would be tough but it is not impossible. i dont have any experience on how to help you with the accommodation, do check the stuff that James mentioned in previous comment, I checked it and it seems promising. 

The hostel provide prior booking for 1 month, maybe you can do that booking and for the rest you can just show cash in the form of blocked account to the embassy, vfs should be able to answer this question about accommodation, make a phone call and let us know what they say


----------



## aryan_vaishnav

I give up!!


----------



## raveendrabv

Hi Aryan.

Why are you giving up ? Any specific reason. 

Am very confused whether to concentrate on Germany migration or Australia migration. I have around 9 yrs of experience in Automation testing. I have read from this very forum that finding a job in Australia takes a lot many months of searching. Not very sure about the German IT market. 

Thanks
Raveendra


----------



## aryan_vaishnav

raveendrabv said:


> Hi Aryan.
> 
> Why are you giving up ? Any specific reason.
> 
> Am very confused whether to concentrate on Germany migration or Australia migration. I have around 9 yrs of experience in Automation testing. I have read from this very forum that finding a job in Australia takes a lot many months of searching. Not very sure about the German IT market.
> 
> Thanks
> Raveendra


I find the German Jobseeker Visa too complicated. They have more refusals than approvals. We also need to know basic german language. I have started my application process for Australian PR Visa 190. In this visa you get invited for the job and only then the Visa gets approved. 
More over the process is very simple and easy (Expensive though)
Australian Visa will cost you around 3.76lacs (including dependents) Where as Germany is just 5.1k.

Lemme know what you decide.

Cheers.


----------



## raveendrabv

Hi Aryan,

I have been thinking about this for quite sometime. Have decided to opt for Australia.

My only problem with Germany was we cant even do odd jobs until we find a job in our area. And I gather from forum that one needs to be atleast on A2 level of German language before going to search for a job in Germany. 

I have not looked at the eligibility to apply for Canada visa. Need to check on that as well.




Cheers
Raveendra


----------



## aryan_vaishnav

raveendrabv said:


> Hi Aryan,
> 
> I have been thinking about this for quite sometime. Have decided to opt for Australia.
> 
> My only problem with Germany was we cant even do odd jobs until we find a job in our area. And I gather from forum that one needs to be atleast on A2 level of German language before going to search for a job in Germany.
> 
> I have not looked at the eligibility to apply for Canada visa. Need to check on that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Raveendra


Hi Raveendra,

Well, thats what I felt as well. And its not gonna be that easy to look for even English speaking jobs because they want you to know lil bit German language so that you can gel along well with other colleagues and co workers. 

Its complicated like I said earlier. 

You can check for canada, but even there they prefer only Skilled workers. Just check if you fit in. Then proceed.

Good Luck
Cheers
Aryan


----------



## raheemg786

*access to visa application*

Hi,

Where i can i download the application for 'jobseeker visa to Germany?

can i have the link for application to jobseeker for Germany?

Can i apply the visa in singapore even though if i m indian.

Regards,
Abdul


----------



## neptune0257

Hi Friends,

I would like to share my first had experience with you guys. Hope it helps someone. 

I have got my German job seeker visa successfully.
First and foremost thing is that the process for this German visa is not at all complicated. And if one cannot do this much amount of paperwork, it doesn't make a lot of sense in trying make a life for oneself in a new country. Unfortunately I realized this after availing consultancy services which was expensive and hardly of any use, actually misleading at times. I will not recommend any consultancy services for this process.

The consulate and other german authorities were quite helpful to me, during filling of my application.


*Process:*

1) Proof of Academic Qualification (from a German university or equal or equivalent to a German academic degree) In case your degree is only partially equivalent ('bedingt vergleichbar'). you are requested to get it your degree recognized via Kultusministerkonferenz (KMK). Check their website (I am not allowed to post URL here yet).
This means you will have to register yourself online by filling a simple form, and then send attested hardcopy of all your educational documents to ZAB office in Germany along with fee submission. They would reply you back with a letter mentioning that your educational qualification are at par with German counterparts. This process is not mandatory but highly recommended.

2) Prepare the latest list of docs along with application fee as mentioned on German Consulate website for your respective city (Delhi, Mumbai ...etc). Take an appointment and file application.

*Documents*: This is NOT the final list of docs but rather I have just mentioned few docs which I found peculiar as they usually are not asked for while applying for jobs in India. Kindly refer to Consulate website for latest docs list.

1) Bank balance certificate (check the latest amount on embassy portal)

2) Birth proof. -> Both "Municipality Birth Certificate" and "Ration Card" in English\German (not in regional languages) are mandatory and must be produced. I was told about this by officer in consulate clearly otherwise the application will not be accepted! None of your IDs like Driving License, Aaadhar Card etc are accepted.

3) Specifically the School leaving "Transfer Certificate" was asked for (an attested copy). This certificate is usually handed over to university by students at the time of joining Bachelor's course. I luckily had a photocopy which was accepted. If in-case you don't have this which could be due to valid reasons, kindly check with consulate what they would require ?

4) All your past work experience letters (e.g offer letter, relieving letter, last months payslip copies etc)

5) Cover Letter - Kindly write an original letter, covering your personal reasons for choosing Germany. It will depend on your profile\work experience. Also how you plan to look for jobs in Germany.
** In personal interview the officer might ask what is your plan if in case if you are not successful in landing up with a job.
(The consultancy services here gave me piece of crap in name of a sample cover letter. I had to write a one for myself. That is the best.)

6) DD for document verification fee. Fee varies as per consulate.

** Knowledge of german language is not required for filling this application but reasonably speaking it will be of great help if you start learning german. As it is a worldwide language and will invariably be helpful in your career later on too.
** For IT applicants, the education (Bachelors and Masters etc) should ideally be in Computers specialization only; along with further relevant work experience . Again its is not a mandatory requirement but highly recommended.

It took them more that 6 months to give me a positive reply. But I am glad they did 


Cheers


----------

